# Documentary recommendations?



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 10, 2018)

I may sound like a boring durr, But whatever 

I’m looking for good documentaries
Specifically available on Netflix?
I’m generally interested in any topic

Thanks!


----------



## Sagt (Nov 10, 2018)

I've been watching one called Dark Tourist with my girlfriend.

The host is comically terrible, but the concept of the documentary is interesting.

If you can get past the host, or at least be able to laugh at him (which is basically how we tolerate the show), then you might like it. It's definitely an acquired taste, though.



Spoiler: Dis one


----------



## Fowler Wolf (Nov 10, 2018)

I watched a really good documentary last night that I would recommend. It's called Uranium: Twisting the Dragon's Tail (here's the trailer). It's about the history of how humans discovered and used uranium to change the world and goes a lot into the whole nuclear scare aspect of our history. It's not very long and an interesting watch if you have the time.

I'm not sure if it's on Netflix but it's on Amazon Video if you have it. 

I actually found an uploaded version on daily motion if you don't have any other means of watching it. 


Hope you enjoy!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 10, 2018)

Lcs said:


> I've been watching one called Dark Tourist with my girlfriend.
> 
> The host is comically terrible, but the concept of the documentary is interesting.
> 
> ...





Fowler Wolf said:


> I watched a really good documentary last night that I would recommend. It's called Uranium: Twisting the Dragon's Tail (here's the trailer). It's about the history of how humans discovered and used uranium to change the world and goes a lot into the whole nuclear scare aspect of our history. It's not very long and an interesting watch if you have the time.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's on Netflix but it's on Amazon Video if you have it.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! I’ll take a look at these two once I get the time


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 13, 2018)

Well, Netflix recently remastered "Nixon and the man in black", that's a pretty good watch.

Or if you want more obscure stuff I recommend you check out the "Down the rabbit hole" youtube channel, he covers a lot of interesting subjects like the Rajneeshpuram incident, The Time Cube, The origins of the furry fandom, CWC, etc


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 13, 2018)

I don't know if it's on Netflix, but you should absolutely watch BBC's "Planet Earth" series. It is by far the most masterful nature documentary I have ever seen. I recently started watching it again, after seeing it 3 times in the past 3 years.


----------

